# Is my 3 GHZ P4 CPU too Hot???



## Marco_Dias (Aug 30, 2004)

I use my Computer mainly for Video Editing. When Transcoding a 2 hour m2v file to burn a DVD, my CPU temperature reaches 75'C. When my Computer is Idle the Temperature is at 48'C.

What is the Maximum temperature for a P4 3GHZ with HT CPU?

CPU: P4 3GHZ with HT
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-8IK1100
RAM: 1 GB
Case: Aopen ATX Chassis
CPU Fan: Coolmaster JET4 (ICB-V83)
Case Fan: 2 X Coolmaster Fans (One Fan draws in air, other blows out air)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi,

In my opinion, the high temp is way too much. Did you use thermal paste when assembling your CPU and heatsink? I would be concerned if your temp was above 62C or 63C for any extended period of time although the manufacturer says that it can withstand the temps you listed. Kind of like a red line on a car tach, it will do that, but extended periods of time at redline can be harmful to the car engine. Just a personal opinion, but here is an article that you might want to look up that speaks about this chart:

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=16952

Processor state - Idle/Burn (deg C) 
P4 Prescott - 45/61 
P4 Northwood - 30/48 
P4 Gallatin - 32/51


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

is this really in the right section of the forum?


----------



## Xtant (Aug 19, 2004)

Those temps are unaccecptible. 75c is the max threshold for the Prescott CPU it will start thermal throttling at that point. Are you overclocking? What heatsink are you using? Is the fan running? Case have good ventilation?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi,

Another thought. Might want to check your temps with another program just to make sure. Here are a couple of free ones that are excellent:

Speedfan will tell you the temperatures and a whole lot more. It's free

http://www.sofotex.com/SpeedFan-download_L4655.html

or

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php



I'd also recommend Motherboard Monitor 5, which can be found below: You do need to know that support for this product has been discontinued, but it is still available in the lastest form with the link below:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,7309,00.asp


----------

